# tica show oneforall



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

hi is anybody going to the tica show at brigg on sunday


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

As I live in Brigg, be rude not to go. Only ever been to one Tica show to see what it is all about so may have to have another look into it all.


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

its my first time entering a tica show


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

I'll be there with a Selkirk Rex neuter and an HHP. Look out for an aquamarine sturdi pen with them in it, I'll be more than happy to help you if I can


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

thankyou i will keep an eye out for the pen im using the metal pens


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

It can be confusing at first so it helps to have someone who knows the ropes LOL. What are you taking - kitten, adult, neuter?


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

adult ragdoll


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

Went to gym after work and Bella Penning lorry was pulling away from leisure centre as I was leaving. Good luck to all showing tomorrow and hope to pop in over the weekend.


----------

